# Changer la ram d'un mini (en image)



## Anonyme (11 Juin 2006)

C'est ici


----------



## gondawa (13 Juin 2006)

ca serait pas plutot le hdd???


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Juin 2006)

En tout cas, la bonne place pour ce fil, c'est Mac de bureau !


----------



## Invité (16 Juin 2006)

Sur le Mini G4, la manip s'arrête dès que le couvercle est enlevé, la Ram étant accessible aussitôt


----------

